# Where are the Teal



## hawghntr21 (Sep 18, 2013)

I sure hope the teal move down in the next two days so i can kill 'em this weekend. Anybody else having any luck with em so far this year?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 18, 2013)

not me gonna give it a shot this weekend!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 18, 2013)

Not here


----------



## 91lawrence (Sep 18, 2013)

Heard Thunderroad finally found some. I'll let you know if he does any good tomorrow morning! Drunkard can scout, but cant hit a bird to save his life.


----------



## georgiahunter21 (Sep 18, 2013)

saw a good many teal saturday,my son and i killed six,not as many sunday morning though.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Sep 18, 2013)

last week's threads said they were moving in, but the front pushed them on down last weekend.  Surely there will be more to come... fingers crossed!   (I was fishing in Louisiana on opening day, a humbling experience for a georgia duck hunter; to say the least!)


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 18, 2013)

Shot 6 Saturday.. Should be some more coming down this week


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Sep 18, 2013)

Saw a small flock this morning but they never came close enough for a shot


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone seeing any numbers yet? I've seen very few, singles and pairs only.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 20, 2013)

I've heard that its "on" in Ohio


----------



## hawghntr21 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah im gonna get after 'em in the morning maybe it will be better than last wknd...atleast i get to test out the newly installed electric start on the mud motor


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 20, 2013)

Got a crack in the lower on ours last weekend so I'm going to have to go at it on foot this weekend. Just hope there are some birds to work with. Good luck guys!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 20, 2013)

Seen about 30 last saturday but thats it.


----------



## mschlapa (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got back from LA and numbers are only about 1/3 of what was there last year. They just haven't come down yet.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 20, 2013)

How did you do mr.mike?


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Sep 20, 2013)

mschlapa said:


> Just got back from LA and numbers are only about 1/3 of what was there last year. They just haven't come down yet.



I was wondering; "what's all the hype about?"... I was in Venice LA. last wknd for the opener (fishing as luck would have it) but was looking forward to seeing what the "real" duck waters looked like; black skies and all.  Yeah, there were teal and a few guys were at the ramp with a limit, but it sure didn't look like anything to write home about.  Fished three days and probably saw 150+- bluewings.  Guess they really are hanging up north.


----------



## mschlapa (Sep 21, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> How did you do mr.mike?


Fished one day and hunted two. Fishing was OK caught some nice reds and some speckled trout and white trout along with some drum and croaker. It happened to be a full moon so birds were flying early well before shooting time. Day one of hunting was pretty much a bust with only one bunch of birds and they were just flying by, managed to drop two. Day two was better and got nine. Ill post a few pics later, headed south to a boar competition in a few minutes.


----------



## waistdeep (Sep 21, 2013)

saw 30 or more headed south over lake Sinclair sat.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Sep 21, 2013)

saw 8 this morning, couple guys i talked to managed to kill two.


----------



## ICU2012 (Sep 21, 2013)

DNR told a 73 year old man that there are more teal there in Rhetts right now than in the past few years.....we saw him coming out solo in a flat back canoe w/8hp motor and 0 ducks. poor old man got out there by himself well before sunrise, drug his boat over the dikes and ended up rather dissapointed. he needs to find that dnr guy and punch him in the mouth for lying to him


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Sep 21, 2013)

ICU2012 said:


> DNR told a 73 year old man that there are more teal there in Rhetts right now than in the past few years.....we saw him coming out solo in a flat back canoe w/8hp motor and 0 ducks. poor old man got out there by himself well before sunrise, drug his boat over the dikes and ended up rather dissapointed. he needs to find that dnr guy and punch him in the mouth for lying to him



dang, that's not cool at all; good way to end up drowning...


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 21, 2013)

ICU2012 said:


> DNR told a 73 year old man that there are more teal there in Rhetts right now than in the past few years.....we saw him coming out solo in a flat back canoe w/8hp motor and 0 ducks. poor old man got out there by himself well before sunrise, drug his boat over the dikes and ended up rather dissapointed. he needs to find that dnr guy and punch him in the mouth for lying to him



While i agree that sucks.......... openly talking about hurting a law enforcement officer is not that smart.........


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Sep 21, 2013)

Had a DNR official tell me a swamp on a certain Wma didnt have any woodies on it either ,saw woodies everytime i hunted it i hope i run in to him this year with a limit so he will know what they look like


----------



## hawghntr21 (Sep 23, 2013)

Millcreekfarms said:


> Had a DNR official tell me a swamp on a certain Wma didnt have any woodies on it either ,saw woodies everytime i hunted it i hope i run in to him this year with a limit so he will know what they look like



Sounds like you found Mr. Green Pants' duck hole.


----------



## turkeys101 (Sep 23, 2013)

I aint seein crap


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 23, 2013)

They must have bypassed Ga because a buddy of mine begged me to go with him and told me we'd limited out quickly. I think it took him 45 mins because he shot 10 times before hitting one lol


----------



## mschlapa (Sep 23, 2013)

One of my buddies in TX sent me pics from today, they shot 3 limits in under an hour. He said they just moved in with the last front. I guess we are screwed here in GA


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Sep 23, 2013)

Saw six yesterday at 3pm on my way to goose blind they circled twice but we were in the wide open and they flared


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 23, 2013)

I hunted the big lake this weekend and only saw 6 but we did see 150+ geese up to high to shoot!!!


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 23, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> They must have bypassed Ga because a buddy of mine begged me to go with him and told me we'd limited out quickly. I think it took him 45 mins because he shot 10 times before hitting one lol



This sounds about right for North GA, seems like Middle and South are shooting some birds and Florida is having a good time too. Hopefully a wave will get pushed down before the end of the season but I am no longer optimistic. Should've went back to Oklahoma for a weekend...


----------



## crow (Sep 23, 2013)

*3 limits in 20 minutes...*

...in MS!  Many showed up on Thursday and Friday in the delta.  Most bluewings in several years.

crow


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 23, 2013)

copperheadmike said:


> This sounds about right for North GA, seems like Middle and South are shooting some birds and Florida is having a good time too. Hopefully a wave will get pushed down before the end of the season but I am no longer optimistic. Should've went back to Oklahoma for a weekend...



Those teal weren't far from the Ga line. Lots of tight lipped members i guess because he told me alot of GA folks were there. I just don't like fighting a hundred other hunters for them. I'd rather shoot blue wings on the gulf.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well I'm not gonna lie to yall, I am not starting this year off very good at all. If this was baseball you could call me BJ Upton. The only difference is that he has had something to try to hit but i aint had a shot on a teal yet. The only thing i could've shot is some woodies. Now taht was a test. I passed but it sure was tough.


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't feel bad, I have yet to draw down on a teal this year as well. Saw what looked like a small group flyin high this morning but other than that it was mallards and woodies. I think the teal just moved through too fast this year. Saw good reports to our North and all of a sudden they were slamming them South of us...


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 28, 2013)

We saw 5 as we set up on the hooch.  Not ready to shoot at them yet.


----------



## JustinSBE2 (Sep 28, 2013)

My group killed 26 wensday morning and 14 this am... Birds are here just takes alot of scouting and patience... To bad its over now.


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 28, 2013)

We haven't seen many numbers along the Hooch as in years past.  Will hit it tomorrow and hope!!!!


----------

